# Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai 2015

*Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht​*
Wie der nicht mehr kandidierende Pressereferent des LSFV-SH, Michael Kuhr,  selber meldet (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21572-Amtsende-Tsch%FCss&p=362715#post362715), wurde er von der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit dem  Goldenen Ehrenzeichen des DAFV für seine Arbeit ausgezeichnet.

Auch wir erkennen sein Wirken an und schlagen ihn hiermit vor für den vom DAFV ausgelobten Journalistenpreis für DAFV-freundliche Berichterstattung (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4065846) 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht*

Wurden nicht vor kurzem in punkto Fo-Pu-Diskussion ( bezogen auf ein Interview mit ihm ) dort einige Beiträge gelöscht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht*

Keine Ahnung - wayne juckts?

Er hat immer treu und kritiklos Landes- und Bundesverband unterstützt..


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht*

Dann formuliere ich es mal anders.
 Mal sehen, wer im Nachbarforum ihm wie viele Tränen nachweint.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht*

Das fand ich hier schon schäbig http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...wsletter-von-Michael-Kuhr&p=361755#post361755, dass so wenige sein Wirken für Landes- und Bundesverband würdigten.

Daher ja mein Vorschlag für den Journalistenpreis des DAFV...

Hat ja eh nix mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun, und für die Verbände war er immer da!


----------



## mathei (26. April 2015)

*AW: Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht*

Die Frage ist wohl eher, warum er nicht mehr kandigiert. Am Alter wird es wohl nicht liegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht*

pöses Internet könnte ein Grund sein, laut seiner Rede und seiner Veröffentlichung...

Hier zu dem bisher uns bekanten von der JHV des LSFV-SH, auf der das alles passierte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4332511#post4332511


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: Pressesprecher Kuhr vom LSFV-SH mit DAFV-Ehrenzeichen bedacht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das fand ich hier schon schäbig http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...wsletter-von-Michael-Kuhr&p=361755#post361755, dass so wenige sein Wirken für Landes- und Bundesverband würdigten.


 
 Stimmt !
 Nicht mal der User 'Anglerboard' hielt es für nötig...... #d


----------

